# Building a Apple/Grape/Fruit Crusher



## john_udt (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I am in the process of Building a Apple/Grape/Fruit Crusher .Will replace the CR (COLD ROLLED) Sheet that I have used here with a SS (Stainless Steel) sheet later , once I have reached my objective of making a good crusher.

Have attached few images of the Steel frames and the wooden block that I have used.

Need to make the roller , so need some details/tips for the groves that need to be made on the wooden roller . 

I have a teak wood block of size 4X4X24'' long that I plan to use for making these 2 wooden rollers 10'' long each.

It would be great if some one have some good close-up picture or send me the steps for making these groves on the crusher roller.

For gear wheel calculation , will use below url:

http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/template.html

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks cool so far.


----------



## john_udt (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Got the wooden rollers made today of size 3 1/2'' dia and 9 1/2'' long .
Images after tuning the square wood and rollers are made .

The Groves on the wooden rollers are being made .

Crusher hopper are also completed . The Gear wheel are to be set and tested tomorrow.

Hope all comes out fine.

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## john_udt (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi All,

The groves are now made on the Wooden Rollers , hope it looks fine & should work as expected.


Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## spaniel (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure what your overall goal is, but I will share images of the fruit chopper made for me by my father. The goal is not to get the juice out -- but to chop up the fruit for fermentation followed by later pressing. Works great on all fruits. Great for ripping up soft fruits (de-pitted peaches) and hard (apples/pears).


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 2, 2015)

It looks like you are making a grape roller not an apple crusher, the apples will just bounce off of those rollers, you need something to bite into them and chip them up like the screws in the pic above or even blades imbedded in the rollers. WVMJ


----------



## john_udt (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi Spaniel & Jack ,

Thank You for sharing the nice photos of your Crusher here with us ...

My Objective was to make a combo unit that I can use for and crushing Grapes / smaller berries / soft fruits with these rollers model .Also thought that using wooden rollers was classic way of crushing grapes.

So when I want to use this same unit for crushing/chopping the apples or more harder fruits , then all I need to do will be just change with the bigger single roller that will have steel bladed ( 8 straight bladed ) on them .

For Apple crushing/chopping unit , I have got the blades and 6'' OD teak wood . But I can not start this apple crusher roller any time now , due to the time constrain I have and already I did 2 projects ( Fruit Press ) now during this vacation .


Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------



## JohnT (Jan 2, 2015)

John, 

My only concern here is your choice of materials (wood). For a press, there is not so much wear and tear and parts are easily cleaned. 

These rollers, on the other hand, will be taking a beating and will be much harder to clean. Have you considered making the rollers out to metal?


----------



## john_udt (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi John,

This is only a proto that I am building to test if every thing works ok . The complete unit will be replaced with SS sheet & SS rods. I will still use the same wooden roller , as I like it that way to be classic.

But Yes , I have plans to make rollers made from SS sheet later & will test them.

I have attached the crusher with rollers now fixed & almost in complete shape . It will need cover's over the roller sides , so that the fruit /grape will fall into the roller center and will get crushed properly.

It will also need the gear wheels to be fixed to run the test run .

Hope you all like it !!!

I thank you all for your valuable feed back to make it work/function much better.

Thanks,
Regards,
John


----------

